# Broken Tip



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

i broke my 10ft tica spinner just above the second eye. is this a break that can be fixed. or is it possible to get a top section for this used or new


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Broken Rod Tip*

If still under warranty, try that route.

A broken tip can be repaired if you know what you're doing.

Probably find directions using Google. C2


----------

